# Do you use, a saw case, bag,Scabbard , or go bare



## HDRock (Dec 4, 2012)

Title + What works best.
Looking at a husqvarna powerbox carrying case for 40 bucks


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2012)

I use one of the huske boxes and love it ! Lets see here ------ Thinking ------ Thinking -------  Got it I carry a saw, timberline sharpener, assorted screw drivers, multi tool, oil, -------- Thinking -------, 2 extra chains, spare spark plug, spare oil screen, carb tool and a 2 cycle measuring cup all in there comfortably with room to spare ! That box is a life saver its all there when you need it.

Pete


----------



## fossil (Dec 4, 2012)

Never bare...I always practice safe sawing.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 4, 2012)

fossil said:


> Never bare...I always practice safe sawing.


 
Well,  sawing , and , carrying ,transporting are A little different. I'm not saying there is no danger , but I am more intrested in protecting my keenly sharpened chain


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 4, 2012)

The Husky box is nice. Lots of room for oil, tools, files... Not sure what I paid for it. $40 seems a bit steep. I'm cheap, prolly had a coupon or something.
My saw has ridden in the car several times. Kinda need the case.

EDIT: you can get a Scabbard at Baileys for just a few bucks next time you need a new chain or whatever.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2012)

31 yr old wee Echo & the Super 380 have their original yet kinda battered cases,the 288XPW with full wrap handlebar & west coast dawgs dont fit in any cases.Scabbard for that.I have leather & nylon pouches on a quick release nylon belt with spots for felling wedges,scrench,tiny carb screwdriver,files,tape measure,extra corded earplugs in snaplock case,1 extra chain for the routine maintenance.

Old wire milk crate holds 1 gallon gas,bar oil,extra old gloves,hatchet & a couple wornout socks (like cotton t shirts or legs from denim jeans they make great rags)


----------



## SmokeyCity (Dec 4, 2012)

me tyoo - always bring the case and have a condom over the blade sticking out of the case.

My case holds my saw tools very nicely.




fossil said:


> Never bare...I always practice safe sawing.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the Stihl case that I bought with my saw.  I use it, but not super impressed with it.  It helps keep the saw contained, and bar oil/gunk out of the cab of the truck if/when I lock it inside.

I don't like the oval shape of it,  This just makes it difficult to pack around, IMHO.

I keep spare chain, file kit, chaps, etc in a milk crate.  Easy to grab and go.

Cheers!


----------



## HDRock (Dec 4, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> The Husky box is nice. Lots of room for oil, tools, files... Not sure what I paid for it. $40 seems a bit steep. I'm cheap, prolly had a coupon or something.
> My saw has ridden in the car several times. Kinda need the case.
> 
> EDIT: you can get a Scabbard at Baileys for just a few bucks next time you need a new chain or whatever.


 
They have one that is like the husky box,for $35 but I guess won't fit a 20" bar ,Echo ToughChest 18" Chainsaw Case .Best price I can find on the Husy box is $40
In the past I just put the saws in a tub, in back of Jeep , or Tahoe
like this
Around my property I have a rope on the tub ,put all my crap in it and drag it into the woods, and load it with wood in winter, It's a good sled

Tuff Stuff Products Large All Purpose Mixing Tub, 26 gal. / 3.5 cu. ft.


----------



## xman23 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> I have the Stihl case that I bought with my saw. I use it, but not super impressed with it. It helps keep the saw contained, and bar oil/gunk out of the cab of the truck if/when I lock it inside.
> 
> I don't like the oval shape of it, This just makes it difficult to pack around, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I agree the Stihl won't hold gas and bar oil. I get my ear muffs glasses and tools in there Best you keep the oil and smell in the case. For what I paid maybe 30 - $40 it was a good deal for me. I use the mike create to for the rest of the stuff. I tie it all down in the ATV trailer and head out into the woods.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> That box is a life saver its all there when you need it.


That's what I was thinking when I looked at it, _put all your goodies in ,and go  _


----------



## nate379 (Dec 4, 2012)

I put "west coast" saw dogs on my 460 and it won't fit in any box.  I just have a plastic sheath that goes over the bar, keeps the chain from getting beat up on the other junk in the back of the truck.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 4, 2012)

HDRock said:


> They have one that is like the husky box,for $35 but I guess won't fit a 20" bar ,Echo ToughChest 18" Chainsaw Case .Best price I can find on the Husy box is $40


 
I meant just a scabbard @ Baileys is cheap. $6
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=196+20&catID=


----------



## HDRock (Dec 4, 2012)

Yup Baileys has what ya need , but it seems  they really   stick it to ya   on shipping ,one , 16" Chain Saw Bar Guards 

#196 16 ,$4.99,   UPS ground $12.29


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 5, 2012)

I have Stihl's version of the Husky Powerbox.  My 034 rides in that.  Really like that it holds all the necessary tools, 3 or 4 spare chains, a qt of bar oil and a stump vise.  Usually can get some gloves in there too.  I have a milk crate for everythign else.  I hate dragging that case into the woods so usually it stays near the truck. 

My MS230C-BE has just a scabbard and my 031 is totally irresponsible (product of the 70's/80's, lol) and goes bare all the time.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2012)

Never bare for travel. Safety concerns. Easy to bang & dull the chain, or get caught on something.
Split garden hose on the old 14":



oily cardboard on the old 61:



Husqy case (from old 61) for the 359: . . Rope, pulley shackles in the bucket, saw tools & chain in the tool box


----------



## HDRock (Dec 5, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Never bare for travel. Safety concerns. Easy to bang & dull the chain, or get caught on something.
> Split garden hose on the old 14":
> View attachment 83829
> 
> ...


Is that a Veritas Twin-Screw Vise I see in the last pic ??


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2012)

Is that a Veritas Twin-Screw Vise I see in the last pic ??

Yes
Good eye


----------



## rkshed (Dec 5, 2012)

Scabbard on both saws.
I use a milk crate to hold my gas, oils, chains and hanging off the side is an ammo pouch that holds all the tools I may need.
Worked for me for 25 years or so.
A friend gave me a big box store poulin saw with it's case a while back. I threw the saw away and tried the case with my Jred 455 in it.
INope.  like to see my saws so I chucked the case too.


----------



## rkshed (Dec 5, 2012)

I just realized its 5 in the morning EST and we're talking about saws.
That might be obsessive.


----------



## Wildo (Dec 5, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Never bare for travel. Safety concerns. Easy to bang & dull the chain, or get caught on something.
> Split garden hose on the old 14":
> View attachment 83829
> 
> ...


 
 Thats the same as mine except my 2045 was in it and my 2152 doesnt fit so it just gets a scabbard in the truck and a piece of cardboard when its in the Milan (my wife lets me haul a chainsaw and wood in her Merc. she sexy .


----------



## mywaynow (Dec 5, 2012)

The Husky box will take a 20 inch bar, at least it did on the 359 I had.  The Echo box is nice for smaller saws.  I have the 346 crammed into that box now.  The 576 is in the Husky box, but the bar sleeve is short by a few inches.  I have it on the bar to the extent it can be.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 5, 2012)

Echo has a box that is the same size as the husky but was 5 dollars more when I looked

Pete


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Husky box for the 350 18"bar ( hold all tools, extra chain,oil,bar grease gun ,stump vice etc ) an a scabbard for the 142
All my gloves , chaps, new chains, files, gogles,ear muffs, go in a nice Stihl  canvas bag that I got thru work.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2012)

I use a case, its an investment after all.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2012)

Scabbard.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 5, 2012)

Stihl scabbard, although it's more like a nose protector.
Milk crate and or wheel barrow.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 5, 2012)

I went into a little country farm store/grocery store/hardware store a couple of years ago because they are a Stihl dealer and I needed a new chain.  I saw a Stihl case on the shelf that would fit my MS390, so I picked that up, also.  I think the the tag said $40.  When I got to the register the lady said that, since I was buying the chain they would throw in the case for free!  ($20 chain got me a free $40 case!)

I didn't argue but gave a polite "thank you, ma'am" and promptly exited the building.

I keep all of my cutting tools: goggles, gloves,  bar oil, wedges, and a gallon gas can in a milk crate.


----------



## StihlHead (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought and use two Stihl orange boxes that I got for $20 each from a Stihl dealer that went out of business in Amboy, WA. I Keep one 026 and one 361 in them at the ready, chains sharp. Never know when a CL firewood deal will come up, or when a tree will blow down on the highway out here. I also have Stihl scabbards for all my bars/saws on the shelves. I also have a Husky Powerbox that I got with a 346xp on a promo deal, but I do not carry saws in there. That is a square box and I keep mixed gas, bar oil, premix, PPE, files, scrench, odd tools, gloves, etc. in there. That always goes with me on saw expeditions.


----------



## Nixon (Dec 5, 2012)

I just use a scabbard for the most part. But, I did buy a case for Jan's saw .


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 5, 2012)

In the trailer are the Stihl saw inside the case. There is also a cant hook and axe in the trailer. And as always, there is a milk crate, wire this time. Let's see, yesterday I went out and cut some wood. In the crate was gas, oil, wedges, log tongs, file, dremel tool for sharpening chain, extra stones, old tooth brush for cleaning around oil and gas tanks, grease rag. Maybe a couple other things but that covers the basics. Oh yes, sometimes, like yesterday there is also a log chain in the trailer. I also always take along some drinking water. If it is cold and especially if there is wet conditions, I take along a spare pair of gloves. Inside the gloves are hot soapstone blocks and the gloves are wrapped in some old towels to keep things nice and warm. Occasionally I even remember to take along the camera but forgot it yesterday. Seems that is what I forget most of the time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 5, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Never bare for travel. Safety concerns. Easy to bang & dull the chain, or get caught on something.
> Split garden hose on the old 14":
> 
> oily cardboard on the old 61:
> ...


 

Dave, we used to cover our chains with old garden hose too but now it seems difficult to find good rubber hose. We still like the case better overall.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Dave, we used to cover our chains with old garden hose too but now it seems difficult to find good rubber hose. We still like the case better overall.


 
Used to see some guys use old fire hose. Flattened , It would slide over the bar & stay put pretty good.
Don't know what diameter they used though., 3" ?

Prefer that case too. protect the saw well for traveling & bouncing around.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought and use the stihl case for the 290 with 20" bar. Mostly to protect the chain and to keep dripping bar oil off of the floor. When the bed of the truck is full of wood I refuse to try and travel with my saw perched on top of the wood, it goes in the cab with me.


----------



## Boog (Dec 5, 2012)

Never had a case till I got some with some recent acquisitions, always used the plastic stihl scabbard.  I still don't think I will use the cases.  The scabbard goes on after use or sharpening, doesn't come off till I'm ready to go again.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 5, 2012)

I stopped in a local shop today, to get some spark plugs ,and picked up a scabbard, USED for the 14 and 16in , 3 bucks a peace


----------



## AJS56 (Dec 5, 2012)

Scabbord for the saw but no case.  For me a case would be most useful to keep oil and dirt contained inside a vehicle, but I never haul my saw in the cab, usually just in the trailer or mule on my own property.  The scabbord keeps the chain protected, and from catching, cutting things, etc. 

Milk crate for 1 gal fuel, bar oil, wedges, rags, gloves, etc.  Someone above mentioned attaching a pouch for tools.  Good idea!  That's why I love the Hearth forums.


----------



## juanni (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine travel in firehose scabbards.
Cheap, tough and works great for 30 years.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 6, 2012)

Kenster said:


> I went into a little country farm store/grocery store/hardware store a couple of years ago because they are a Stihl dealer and I needed a new chain. I saw a Stihl case on the shelf that would fit my MS390, so I picked that up, also. I think the the tag said $40. When I got to the register the lady said that, since I was buying the chain they would throw in the case for free! ($20 chain got me a free $40 case!)
> 
> I didn't argue but gave a polite "thank you, ma'am" and promptly exited the building.
> 
> I keep all of my cutting tools: goggles, gloves, bar oil, wedges, and a gallon gas can in a milk crate.


 
Every once in awhile Stihl would blow out pallets of those orange cases to dealers for about $5 for each case.  We used to run free case promos when they would do that.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe I should have titled the post, WHAT YOU PACKEN 
Next: are you packing , one big saw, or ,one big  !  and some little dudes


----------



## rkshed (Dec 6, 2012)

Both saws come along for the ride!
I would to have one of them feeling left out.


----------



## AJS56 (Dec 6, 2012)

One saw. Mac 610 for past 30 years.  Stihl MS261 starting today!!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2012)

My 1981 Husqvarna Rancher 61 came with a case. When it finally quit, it was the excellent condition of the saw, due to living in the case, that made me decide to rebuild it. I also like that the case contains oil leakage and protects the chain and the inside of my vehicles. I am looking for a deal on a case for my Redmax, though the Stihl 009L lives in a milk crate with a scabbard (and doesn't get to ride inside the car).


----------



## HDRock (Dec 7, 2012)

AJS56 said:


> One saw. Mac 610 for past 30 years. Stihl MS261 starting today!!


  Wow , your Mac 610 ran for 30 years


----------



## AJS56 (Dec 8, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Wow , your Mac 610 ran for 30 years


 
Yeah, not every day and there were a few seasons I didn't cut wood over the years, but it has been a great saw.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like the Husky 61 doesn't get a case right now, cuz I had to buy a new bar, but I do have some card board and tape


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 11, 2012)

Scabbard. The case ends up all messed up with what else?  Bar oil.


----------



## oldogy (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a big old heavy, now oil soaked,  towel that I wrap around the bar multiple times when the saw is not in use.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 12, 2012)

Paulywalnut said:


> Scabbard. The case ends up all messed up with what else? Bar oil.


 Your case just needs a diaper.  I throw an old rag under the saw but all of my saws hold their oil quite well.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a free case with my saw.  Holds the basic tools.  The jug of bar and chain oil and the gas can ride separate.  Works for me.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 12, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Your case just needs a diaper. I throw an old rag under the saw but all of my saws hold their oil quite well.


 

Folded over cut-off leg from old denim jeans works quite well.When pretty soaked (last one was in the case over 10 years) in the burn barrel it goes....They make great rags,not as soft or absorbant as old t shirts but for some uses are much more durable.


----------

